# My wife interacting with "Zilla"



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

My wife decided it was time for her to interact with Zilla (our huge female T. Blondi)...you can really see the size of Zilla compared to my wife's hands!

[youtube]aNHK565cVe8[/youtube]


----------



## codykrr (Apr 6, 2009)

man, your wife has some cahoonahs.(not literally) but i doubt id ever let an 11 inch t on me....seriously though awsome video. wish my wife was that confident around my Ts


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

What is that noise Zilla is making when she crawls?


----------



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> What is that noise Zilla is making when she crawls?


Most  will think it is her hissing....she is, but not on purpose......it his her palps rubbing her fang parts LOL


----------



## syndicate (Apr 6, 2009)

Rob your wife is Hawt! 
err I mean nice spider!haha
Its cool you guys can enjoy the hobby together tho.Most women 
want nothing to do with spiders!!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

robc said:


> Most  will think it is her hissing....she is, but not on purpose......it his her palps rubbing her fang parts LOL


you mean her chelicerae?  or are there more parts around there?  that's pretty awesome.  heck....she's REALLY awesome(Zilla that is lol).  i'm sure you get that alot lol.

I seriously doubt i'll ever see a T. blondi nearly as big as her.


----------



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> you mean her chelicerae?  or are there more parts around there?  that's pretty awesome.  heck....she's REALLY awesome(Zilla that is lol).  i'm sure you get that alot lol.
> 
> I seriously doubt i'll ever see a T. blondi nearly as big as her.


Yeah, the chelicerae...that's what I was talking about - I just can't spell it to save my life!! LOL


----------



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Rob your wife is Hawt!
> err I mean nice spider!haha
> Its cool you guys can enjoy the hobby together tho.Most women
> want nothing to do with spiders!!


LOL - thanks!!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 6, 2009)

robc said:


> Yeah, the chelicerae...that's what I was talking about - I just can't spell it to save my life!! LOL


Hahaha!  Sounds like someone needs to hit the books again


----------



## Strawberry (Apr 6, 2009)

how old is zilla?


----------



## _bob_ (Apr 6, 2009)

wow she stridulates really loud!


----------



## gvfarns (Apr 6, 2009)

That was a large, loud T.  That was pretty impressive.  

I kind of felt for her as she got tired, though.  I know that feeling.


----------



## Luiscifer (Apr 6, 2009)

Rob your wife has girl balls. lolol. I dont think id even try and mess with a blondie and zilla is a big-un. Congrats man. My wife wont even go near TONKS (versi sling i got from u) Congrats again man.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like a match made in heaven, Rob; beautiful wife and tarantula you have there


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW........ 

Very cool video I think you wife did a great job.....Im impressed 

Great stuff :clap: :clap:


----------



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

RoachGirlRen said:


> Looks like a match made in heaven, Rob; beautiful wife and tarantula you have there


Why thank you.....but zilla has her beat!!! J/K LOL


----------



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> WOW........
> 
> Very cool video I think you wife did a great job.....Im impressed
> 
> Great stuff :clap: :clap:


I think she did great!!!!


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow!

Robc love your videos. Keep em coming!

Signed,

Your newest fan


----------



## robc (Apr 6, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> Wow!
> 
> Robc love your videos. Keep em coming!
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow shes hot! Nice catch Rob! The T. blondi is nice looking to!


----------



## m3z (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW!!! That is a nice looking huge spider!


----------



## Endagr8 (Apr 7, 2009)

What is Zilla's mass/weight?


----------



## Diablo1984 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice Video RobC!

I love your video's very much!
Ceep op the good work!

Greetz,

A FAN from the netherlands


----------



## Sathane (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL... I take it your wife doesn't read these boards often.. 

Another awesome vid. 



robc said:


> Why thank you.....but zilla has her beat!!! J/K LOL


----------



## kalvaer (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome vid again! 

Your both braver than I would be. Especially both being bare foot around a T that big running on the floor


----------



## brandi71183 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been in the hobby since 2002 or 2003. I just recently got my husband interested. Now we have so many T's we are running out of room. So in my case it was the other way around and my husband needed the convincing. LOL

Rob, Zilla is awesome and your wife is a trooper!



syndicate said:


> Rob your wife is Hawt!
> err I mean nice spider!haha
> Its cool you guys can enjoy the hobby together tho.Most women
> want nothing to do with spiders!!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 7, 2009)

awesome video! she's definetely braver than most.
It's great you both love Ts


----------



## bamato (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome Vid   It's good to see other people with wives that get into the hobby with them   Makes things so much easier


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 8, 2009)

Zilla is a big girl! Very impressive.

It's cool to see some women not afraid to handle a T. I can't even think of any around here who would even touch one. :razz:

-Jeremy


----------



## Moultmaster (Apr 8, 2009)

there's one part in the video where you say "don't you hurt my girl".  Were you directing that comment at the T or your wife? lol


----------



## truthsdeceit (Apr 8, 2009)

Moultmaster said:


> there's one part in the video where you say "don't you hurt my girl".  Were you directing that comment at the T or your wife? lol


I second that question... lol.

Great as always!


----------



## robc (Apr 8, 2009)

truthsdeceit said:


> I second that question... lol.
> 
> Great as always!


Honestly....I was talking about Zilla! LOL   (no joke though...) Shhhh....


----------



## Pokerplayer (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice wife and really nice spider, as u have shown many times before.

But i feel sad 2 see the spider treatet like this.
Unnecessary stress if u ask me.
Some might learn something by seeing this...but i think most allready knows big is not = aggresive/danger.

I also know u love that spider 2 death.
But to me...the best way to show u love the animal, is by leaving it in the inclosure.

To see it stumple around like a wounded animal, just made me so sad.

But we all see things different and thats all fine i guees.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 9, 2009)

Pokerplayer said:


> Nice wife and really nice spider, as u have shown many times before.
> 
> But i feel sad 2 see the spider treatet like this.
> Unnecessary stress if u ask me.
> ...


I can understand your point to a degree.

However I just don't think Ts feel emotions and stress the way humans, or larger animals do. The spider never once got aggressive, or curled up and didn't even give an aggressive hair kick.

It seemed to just be reacting to stimulation, and I guess at best it was "annoyed" but even then, it's a spider... it doesn't get bothered like we do, just reactive and "on it's toes". It seemed to get a little sluggish towards the end too... I think if it was being treated badly it would've made a greater effort to flee, or be more aggressive IMNEO (In My Non-Expert Opinion)

<EDIT> P.S. - Besides... listen to Robc... it's his "baby"


----------



## robc (Apr 9, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> I can understand your point to a degree.
> 
> However I just don't think Ts feel emotions and stress the way humans, or larger animals do. The spider never once got aggressive, or curled up and didn't even give an aggressive hair kick.
> 
> ...


I rarely ever get her out (this was only the 2nd time) and while she may have looked a bit "wobbly", she was fine...she tends to look like that whenever she moves around for a few minutes, even in her enclosure. Plus it was my mistake to have her out on carpet...her claws were getting stuck and I should have just had her on the flooring instead.


----------

